#  PROBLÈME AVEC L'HORLOGE RÉSEAU 



## François (5 Juillet 2000)

Jusquau mois de mai, jai pu sans problème utiliser lhorloge réseau Apple pour synchroniser lhorloge de mon iMac. Mais depuis le mois de juin, lorsque jessaie de la synchroniser, erreur: «Lhorloge réseau ne répond pas. Le serveur est peut-être occupé». Est-il possible que ladresse de lhorloge réseau Apple ait changé (Europe de lOuest: à ma connaissance, cest time.euro.apple.com) ?
Qui pourrait me donner de plus amples informations et au cas où, me donner la nouvelle adresse ? Merci davance.


----------



## Jo (5 Juillet 2000)

Ta changé de connexion Internet depuis (Câble, ADSL,) ?
Il se peut que tu sois derrière un Firewall, dans ce cas, l'horloge réseau ne passe pas.


----------



## François (10 Juillet 2000)

Non, cela fait depuis le mois de mars que j'ai toujours le même provider, le même matériel et je n'ai pas changé du tout ma configuration TCP/IP et Internet. Je n'ai pas non plus de firewall...
Bizarre, bizarre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2000)

D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui même j'ai synchronisé mon horloge sur "time.euro.apple.com" sans problème.

A suivre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2000)

Selon moi il doit s agir d un conflit d extension qqp ou qqc du genre je vois pas ce que ca peut-etre d'autre,...

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## François (13 Juillet 2000)

Ouais, vous avez tout juste. J'ai réessayé aujourd'hui et ça a marché. Je pense que c'était dû à un encombrement trop grand chez mon provider (il offre une heure et demie totalement gratuite de surf sur Internet par jour...).
Merci en tout cas à tous !


----------

